# I'm done with High Fructose Corn Syrup



## Arminius (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been reading up on all the shit that HFCS (some of you might know it as isoglucose) can do to your body. Namely liver damage, heart damage, and the obvious fat ass-ity it can bring on. Also, it's apparently addictive, so I'm going to see how going cold turkey on it affects me.


Breakfast. - Oat meal (oats and water, not the instant shit), and an apple.

Lunch.- Corn, broccoli, and some ham steaks (nothing added, just ham). 

Currently, I don't really feel different, even though I feel a little more energetic than normal, but that may just be because it's a beautiful day and I've finally gotten over a cold I've had for weeks. I'll keep updating this for a while, or until I get any real results.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 31, 2009)

a couple months ago mountain dew had soda out that had sugar in it like when i was a kid. man was it good.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 31, 2009)

jymellis said:


> a couple months ago mountain dew had soda out that had sugar in it like when i was a kid. man was it good.




Like just plain up sugar? That's a step in the right direction. (well sorta)


----------



## jymellis (Dec 31, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> Like just plain up sugar? That's a step in the right direction. (well sorta)


 
yes, actually thats how all soda used to be, they then went TO high fructose corn syrup.

do you have any "spanish" markets near you? check their glass bottle pepsi ingredients. it will be water,sugar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 31, 2009)

throwback is available in supermarkets again, they changed the packaging though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2009)

jymellis said:


> yes, actually thats how all soda used to be, they then went TO high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> do you have any "spanish" markets near you? check their glass bottle pepsi ingredients. it will be water,sugar.



One of the best things about living out here in AZ, all the markets (Spanish or not) carry the Mexican Coca Cola products that use REAL cane sugar. It's like a completely different drink.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 31, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> throwback is available in supermarkets again, they changed the packaging though


 
rep bump to you


----------



## helly (Dec 31, 2009)

This is absolutely a myth, do not get taken in by it.

HFCS is made up chemically almost identical to white sugar, and in every blind test ever done, nobody has been able to effectively been able to tell the difference.

HFCS is 55 percent fructose, 45 percent glucose. Regular old sugar is 50/50 fructose/glucose. Our body digests them in the same way and nutritionally they are practically identical.

Enjoy your newfound knowledge.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I don't drink soft drinks, but I'm assuming they also have fruit drinks with regular sugar? That would be nice.



helly said:


> This is absolutely a myth, do not get taken in by it.
> 
> HFCS is made up chemically almost identical to white sugar, and in every blind test ever done, nobody has been able to effectively been able to tell the difference.
> 
> ...



Fructose has an effect an effect that basically makes your body say "eat moar of this ish lol". Combine that effect with the shit that you normally have in processed foods and you get an unhealthy combination.


----------



## helly (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope. Flagrantly wrong.

"A study published in the July 2007 issue of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition (AJCN) by Pablo Monsivais, et al., at the University of Washington found that *beverages sweetened with sugar, high fructose corn syrup and 1% milk all have similar effects on feelings of fullness*.

Another study published in the December 2007 issue of AJCN by Stijn Soenen and Margriet S. Westerterp-Plantenga from the Department of Human Biology at Maastricht University, The Netherlands, also found that *beverages sweetened with sugar and high fructose corn syrup, as well as milk, have similar effects on feelings of fullness.

* The November 2007 AJCN included a study on the effect of solutions containing sugar, high fructose corn syrup and various ratios of glucose to fructose on food intake, average appetite, blood glucose, plasma insulin, ghrelin and uric acid in men by Tina Akhavan and G. Harvey Anderson at the Department of Nutritional Sciences, Faculty of Medicine, University of Toronto. The researchers found that *sugar, high fructose corn syrup and 1:1 glucose/fructose solutions do not differ significantly in their short-term effects on subjective and physiologic measures of satiety, uric acid and food intake at a subsequent meal*.
 
A study published in the February 2007 issue of Nutrition by Kathleen J. Melanson, et al., at the University of Rhode Island reviewed the effects of high fructose corn syrup and sugar on circulating levels of glucose, leptin, insulin and ghrelin in a study group of lean women. The study found* &#8220;no differences in the metabolic effects&#8221; of high fructose corn syrup and sugar*."


EDIT: That's not to say that it isn't equally unhealthy to regular sugar, it is, and thus you'll be better off using diet drinks and artificial sweeteners if you're a diabetic or have a slower metabolism, but otherwise, HFCS is absolutely just as safe as processed white sugar.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 31, 2009)

^ wow, you've definitely done your research. Hats off to you. 

I'm still staying off of it though, because the kinds of food it comes in are things I don't really want anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## helly (Dec 31, 2009)

Heh, I just figure nobody should be uninformed, especially about common myths like that. Other than that, it's still your choice to make, clearly, just figure you should know


----------



## timbaline (Jan 1, 2010)

There isn't much of a difference between Cane Sugar and High Fructose Corn Syrup. Anyways, the trick isn't staying off the stuff, it's just eating what you want in moderation. That's all... DON'T OVEREAT!!


----------



## Arminius (Jan 1, 2010)

timbaline said:


> There isn't much of a difference between Cane Sugar and High Fructose Corn Syrup. Anyways, the trick isn't staying off the stuff, it's just eating what you want in moderation. That's all... DON'T OVEREAT!!




Oh, I'm not trying to loose weight or anything, I don't have overeating problems. At 6'4" 180 lbs., I could honestly stand to gain just a little wait. (In muscle of course). This is just one of my (probably ill fated ) endeavors to be healthier. 

To satiate those who insist on pissing on my parade , this will be from now on known as the " I'm done with processed foods" thread.

Speaking of which.

Last night supper - I was at a new years party, so scratch everything from yesterday .

Breakfast - Oatmeal and apples again.


----------



## timbaline (Jan 1, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Last night supper - I was at a new years party, so scratch everything from yesterday .



When you're at a party, the rules of moderation are temporarily annulled.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 1, 2010)

helly said:


> Nope. Flagrantly wrong.
> 
> "A study published in the July 2007 issue of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition (AJCN) by Pablo Monsivais, et al., at the University of Washington found that *beverages sweetened with sugar, high fructose corn syrup and 1% milk all have similar effects on feelings of fullness*.
> 
> ...


High Fructose Corn syrup is bad bad bad. The OP hit it right on in his first post. I know that studies have been done but the studies are wrong. Stright up, I dont believe these studies. One must listen to their body before anyone else. HFCS is used to cust costs. That right there leads to me to believe that there is a strong chance the studies are either biased or foiled. Or perhaps not quite tested in the most reasonable manner. Something is missing in the studies because I truly beleive HFCS to be really bad for the human body regardless of someone eles test.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 1, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> High Fructose Corn syrup is bad bad bad. The OP hit it right on in his first post. I know that studies have been done but the studies are wrong. Stright up, I dont believe these studies. One must listen to their body before anyone else. HFCS is used to cust costs. That right there leads to me to believe that there is a strong chance the studies are either biased or foiled. Or perhaps not quite tested in the most reasonable manner. Something is missing in the studies because I truly beleive HFCS to be really bad for the human body regardless of someone eles test.





I'd love to see your PhD. That would make me more likely to believe you rather than this study. It's not a matter of just believing something because you think it's bad.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 1, 2010)

Headed down to NOLA today, god I love that place.

Lunch - Wonderful sandwich made with homemade amish bread, turkey (not prepackaged slices), and lettuce. 

Supper - Ate at a jazz themed sushi bar- tuna, rice, seaweed and assorted vegetables. No sauce. The musicians were pretty good.

Current assessment - normal I guess  . Actually, there are these little peanut butter flavored bars in the closet that are a lot more tempting than they used too, but y'know


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 1, 2010)

I stopped cold turkey from HFCS last year and haven't looked back. It made me realize how much of our foods are processed. The more and more I moved away from processed foods the better I felt. Now when paired with exercise I dropped 20lbs. I could stand to loose more and I am working towards that goal. The only down side is, now that I am eating healthier it costs me more. I think the benefits outweigh the costs.

EDIT: I saw the Pepsi rollback and bought me a 12pack as a treat. I tell you it tastes a whole lot better than the new/current formula. But that is IMHO


----------



## I_infect (Jan 1, 2010)

Watch a movie called 'Food, inc.' You'd be amazed at how pervasive corn and corn products are. Mad cow disease? Swine flu? E-coli? Cows are not designed to eat corn, but that's what the mass-production beef industry feeds its cattle, resulting in higher E-coli in the digestive system of the cow, resulting in the need to add antibiotics, resulting in antibiotic immunities/allergies in humans, and eventually antibiotic resitant strains of bacteria, such as MRSA. Studies have shown that after a cow has returned to feeding on grass, 80-90% of E-coli found within its digestive system is gone. Thing is, corn is cheap, and the US government actually subsidizes corn farmers to overproduce corn. Anyone remember Oprah being sued by cattle farmers for saying on the air she doesn't like cheeseburgers etc? There is actual legislation guarding against bad-mouthing etc. This is how powerful this industry is in america. Want more crazy shit? Google 'Monsanto soybeans'.

http://www.nortecseeds.com/soybean/monsanto-traits-disclaimer.html

The problems actually started in the '40s & '50s with fast food; McDonalds is the largest buyer of ground beef in the USA. If McDonalds wants their beef a certain way, would it be cost effective for the beef industry to make 75% of beef for McDonalds(corn-fed uber-producing beef) to safer grass-fed beef for the rest of us?

I know this is a corn thread, but the fact of the matter is corn goes alot deeper than just corn.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Watch a movie called 'Food, inc.' You'd be amazed at how pervasive corn and corn products are. Mad cow disease? Swine flu? E-coli? Cows are not designed to eat corn, but that's what the mass-production beef industry feeds its cattle, resulting in higher E-coli in the digestive system of the cow, resulting in the need to add antibiotics, resulting in antibiotic immunities/allergies in humans, and eventually antibiotic resitant strains of bacteria, such as MRSA. Studies have shown that after a cow has returned to feeding on grass, 80-90% of E-coli found within its digestive system is gone. Thing is, corn is cheap, and the US government actually subsidizes corn farmers to overproduce corn. Anyone remember Oprah being sued by cattle farmers for saying on the air she doesn't like cheeseburgers etc? There is actual legislation guarding against bad-mouthing etc. This is how powerful this industry is in america. Want more crazy shit? Google 'Monsanto soybeans'.
> 
> The problems actually started in the '40s & '50s with fast food; McDonalds is the largest buyer of ground beef in the USA. If McDonalds wants their beef a certain way, would it be cost effective for the beef industry to make 75% of beef for McDonalds(corn-fed uber-producing beef) to safer grass-fed beef for the rest of us?
> 
> I know this is a corn thread, but the fact of the matter is corn goes alot deeper than just corn.


Monsanto is not such a good thing. (I want to say evil, but don't want to be sued).

And yes, corn is in almost every single processed food you will find. Everything else you posted is true as well.
EDIT: 
Oprah story
http://www.cnn.com/US/9801/21/oprah.beef/


----------



## I_infect (Jan 2, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Monsanto is not such a good thing. (I want to say evil, but don't want to be sued).
> 
> And yes, corn is in almost every single processed food you will find. Everything else you posted is true as well.




People need to have the right to make up their own minds but first they need to be aware of the processes, choices and risks. Corn products are in everything from shampoo to batteries, not just food. Corn, bad for you? I doubt it. Putting corn in/on everything you consume? That's another story, and it extends past just damage to humans.

Thanks for the Oprah link... nice find.

I would just like people to do their own research and make the best decision for themselves.

http://www.ajc.com/business/ap-investigation-monsanto-seed-240072.html


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 2, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I'd love to see your PhD. That would make me more likely to believe you rather than this study. It's not a matter of just believing something because you think it's bad.



I'd love to see who funded those studies. 



I_infect said:


> Watch a movie called 'Food, inc.' You'd be amazed at how pervasive corn and corn products are. Mad cow disease? Swine flu? E-coli? Cows are not designed to eat corn, but that's what the mass-production beef industry feeds its cattle, resulting in higher E-coli in the digestive system of the cow, resulting in the need to add antibiotics, resulting in antibiotic immunities/allergies in humans, and eventually antibiotic resitant strains of bacteria, such as MRSA. Studies have shown that after a cow has returned to feeding on grass, 80-90% of E-coli found within its digestive system is gone. Thing is, corn is cheap, and the US government actually subsidizes corn farmers to overproduce corn. Anyone remember Oprah being sued by cattle farmers for saying on the air she doesn't like cheeseburgers etc? There is actual legislation guarding against bad-mouthing etc. This is how powerful this industry is in america. Want more crazy shit? Google 'Monsanto soybeans'.
> 
> NORTEC SEEDS - MONSANTO TRAITS - SOYBEANS DISCLAIMER
> 
> ...



Yup. Big industry is bad news in general. They will always look after themselves before the welfare of the people.

Oh, and soy is especially bad news. Awful, awful stuff... 

EDIT:


I_infect said:


> People need to have the right to make up their own minds but first they need to be aware of the processes, choices and risks. Corn products are in everything from shampoo to batteries, not just food. Corn, bad for you? I doubt it. Putting corn in/on everything you consume? That's another story, and it extends past just damage to humans.
> 
> Thanks for the Oprah link... nice find.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's the same with the wheat industry. Since wheat has become an integral part of our diet across the western world it has caused a massive explosion in coeliac disease and wheat intolerances.

Remember folks: humans were never supposed to eat grains. Meat, fish, vegitables and fruit are what we evolved to eat and a couple of thousand years of farming isn't going to have any affect on the make-up of our digestive system.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 2, 2010)

It's hard to get an accurate picture of things like this, because there's always so much conflicting data. I know that I always feel a lot better when I'm able to stay away from soda for a while, but I know there's more going on there than HFCS. I watched this presentation a week or so ago and thought it was interesting. I don't really know whether or not it's unfairly biased, though.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Watch a movie called 'Food, inc.' You'd be amazed at how pervasive corn and corn products are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2010)

What ever happened to just having a little bit of everything in moderation, with a little bit of physical exercise ever now and then? 

Keeping healthy, fit, and in the proper shape isn't rocket science. It's just a little more difficult then some people seem to be able to handle.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 2, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What ever happened to just having a little bit of everything in moderation, with a little bit of physical exercise ever now and then?
> 
> Keeping healthy, fit, and in the proper shape isn't rocket science. It's just a little more difficult then some people seem to be able to handle.



The thing is people aren't that aware of where their food comes from or how it's produced, and it's dangerous. Companies and governments are taking advantage of that ignorant bliss but at a cost. The things I've mentioned are just a tip of the iceberg.

Apparently, to companies like Monsanto creating GM(genetically modified) food, it _is_ rocket science. 

Obesity- 'The Biggest Loser'. Why do those people have great success? In addition to a crash course in exercise to kickstart the metabolism, they teach them how to eat and what to avoid... i.e. processed food. It's a microwave society from everything from food to cell phones, we want it all and we want it now.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 2, 2010)

Eating healthy isn't quite the challenge people make it out to be. There are a lot of good foods out there that are healthy and don't taste like shit. I hope you succeed in no longer eating the processed shit they put in our every day meals.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 2, 2010)

^ you guys are getting right down to the heart of what I was originally thinking 

breakfast- black eyed peas, some bacon straight of the pig, and an apple

lunch- more peas, ham steak straight off the pig, and some green tea sweetened with some honey that came from a friends bee farm.

Current assessment - I felt a little weak doing my workouts today, but that may be due to the fact that I've been eating less because I don't have as many natural foods sitting around as compared to processed ones. I will be making a trip to the store to remedy that though.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 2, 2010)

Just eat as simply as you can, try to buy local when you can. And cook.

A picture my wife took, comparing store eggs to farm eggs, after a recent trip to the farm:







Draw your own conclusions.



Aysakh said:


> some green tea sweetened with some honey



I make 3 gallons of iced tea in a pot once a week, 9 times out of 10 I drink that. If you need the recipe let me know.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 2, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> ^ you guys are getting right down to the heart of what I was originally thinking
> 
> breakfast- black eyed peas, some bacon straight of the pig, and an apple
> 
> ...



Stick with it man I made a similar change four years ago back then I used to overeat but I also ate a lot of sweet things and could easily get through £5 worth of chocolate on my lunch break and I used to eat the biggest family bucket from KFC all to myself on a regular basis. 
When I changed my diet I didn't have a clue but after a while I noticed that I no longer had the craving for the crap I used to eat and it felt like a major acheivement plus a steady diet of milk nuts pasta turkey steaks and subway with double meat instantly made my arms fucking huge!


As for the corn syrup thing have a read TMUSCLE.com | Thank You for Guzzling Corn Syrup


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> ^ you guys are getting right down to the heart of what I was originally thinking
> 
> breakfast- black eyed peas, some bacon straight of the pig, and an apple
> 
> lunch- more peas, ham steak straight off the pig, and some green tea sweetened with some honey that came from a friends bee farm.



Just because you say "straight off the pig" doesn't mean the pig wasn't eating food that would entirely avoid higher amounts of corn....  Also, eating salty pork for 2-3 meals a day probably isn't the healthiest thing you could do if you're trying to adjust your diet to eat healthier items. Just saying.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Just because you say "straight off the pig" doesn't mean the pig wasn't eating food that would entirely avoid higher amounts of corn....  Also, eating salty pork for 2-3 meals a day probably isn't the healthiest thing you could do if you're trying to adjust your diet to eat healthier items. Just saying.


 

By straight off the pig, I mean that it doesn't have any chemicals added directly to the meat post-mortem. And I'm out of pork now anyway. 

You're completely right though, short of starting a garden and munching on home grown carots there's not much hope of me completely avoiding additives and steroids and all that other crazy stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2010)

If you want to be healthy eat a handful of lean protein and a handful of complex carbohydrate every three hours. Thats it. A can of tuna and an apple. Wheat pasta with turkey. In between eat as many vegetables as you want. 

Im not saying that to be an athlete, Im saying that to be a healthy human. HFCS is not why people are fat. They are fat because they eat retarded.

If you want to see amazing results stop eating pig several times a day. To what end do you see fit to blame HFCS for? When I and my friends on the SEAL boat crew go out to eat, its often at some fast food place. Do we really give a shit when each of us run ten miles a day? Do I really think twice about having the occasional soft drink, that this phantom killer is going to destroy my body? Fuck no. Do I think the steroids or processing done to the meat I consume is slowing me down in the water or negating the ENORMOUS benefits of daily exercise? Nope.

If you consume that many empty calories or saturated fat calories you will get fucked up if you are not burning it. Simple as that.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> If you consume that many empty calories or saturated fat calories you will get fucked up if you are not burning it. Simple as that.



I exercise anywhere from 3 to 5 hours a day, run cross country and play soccer. I'm really happy with the shape I am in. Like I said, I'm not trying to lose weight, I'm just trying to eat natural foods to prove to myself that I can do it more than any other reason.

Breakfast - Eggs, oranges, raisins

Lunch - Beef, Potatoes, carrots, and rice all mixed together 



Tiger said:


> If you want to be healthy eat a handful of lean protein and a handful of complex carbohydrate every three hours. Thats it. A can of tuna and an apple. Wheat pasta with turkey. In between eat as many vegetables as you want.



Thanks, that will be considered when I head to the store. It seems the whole "multiple small meals" thing is the way to go.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> If you consume that many empty calories or saturated fat calories you will get fucked up if you are not burning it. Simple as that.



The problem is that's it's in everything, and HFCS is just a bit of the problems. Our food sources are being manipulated for cheap mass production. Feeding cows a corn diet leads to certain problems in cows. To combat this, they are also fed large amounts of antibiotics and growth hormones, to have them producing milk constantly, and to reach a slaughter age/weight/size quicker. It's not just beef and milk, other animals like chickens and pigs fare the same fate in a mass food production setting.

Corn is in everything, whether you realize it or not. not just HFCS. Preservatives and the like are corn products as well.

Corn Aliases: How The King Crop Hides In Everything You Eat : Eat. Drink. Better.

In this day and age, living in this society, it is nearly impossible to revert back to natural foods, the industry is just that pervasive and ingrained. 99% of us don't have the time, energy, or finances to eat 100% completely natural. But, ideas/philosophies like Buddhism teach a 'middle way', which more or less translate to 'do what you can within your means', not a life of gluttony, but not one of complete sacrifice either. It also teaches that to do that, you need a 'right consciousness'- in other words, be aware.



Tiger said:


> Do I think the steroids or processing done to the meat I consume is slowing me down in the water or negating the ENORMOUS benefits of daily exercise? Nope.



That's not really the issue, we are seeing things like early pubescence nowadays. Girls are having their first menses as early as 9 years old at times. Antibiotic resistance/immunities/allergies are another symptom. It's the long term effects that are becoming more apparent. Remember, it took quite a bit of time for cigarettes to actually be attributed to cancer. Doctors actually endorsed smoking in the early days. Why was it so powerful? Money. Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. With smoking, it got to the point where the truth just could not be denied anymore.

There have also been rumors of a push/studies of cloned animals for food sources, for a more consistent product...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Breakfast - Eggs, oranges, raisins
> 
> Lunch - Beef, Potatoes, carrots, and rice all mixed together


 
Look into Good Food Combinations and you might end up feeling even better as a result of what you find out.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> If you want to be healthy eat a handful of lean protein and a handful of complex carbohydrate every three hours. Thats it. A can of tuna and an apple. Wheat pasta with turkey. In between eat as many vegetables as you want.
> 
> Im not saying that to be an athlete, Im saying that to be a healthy human. HFCS is not why people are fat. They are fat because they eat retarded.
> 
> ...





On top of what Tiger says I'd also recommend certain aspects of Chinese medicine, like eat protein + vegetables or carbs/starch + vegetables, for digestive reasons.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> On top of what Tiger says I'd also recommend certain aspects of Chinese medicine, like eat protein + vegetables or carbs/starch + vegetables, for digestive reasons.


 
He might not believe us, maybe we should take some time and post links to credible sources?

(Just being a dick )


----------



## Arminius (Jan 3, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> He might not believe us, maybe we should take some time and post links to credible sources?



believe you guys? Ha 














jk


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha, You're off the hook - I was taking a stab at ZeroSignal


----------



## Arminius (Jan 3, 2010)

Phew





That's a relief


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Phew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe for you, dude. I'm screwed!


----------



## sami (Jan 4, 2010)

I try to avoid HFCS as much as possible. I'm not super religious against it though. It's impossible.

I normally drink diet soda, but I did a taste test the first time Throwback came out.

Everytime after drinking an HCFS soda, I get a slightly mild bitter aftertaste than drinking with real sugar.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone remember Jolt cola? Their slogan used to be, 'twice the caffeine and real sugar'  I wonder if that's still around...


----------



## sami (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeap! Had a lightning bolt on it. I haven't seen it lately either.


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2010)

In the summertime, when we were kids, we used to wake up early in the morning, get all jacked up on Jolt, and work on our bikes. We even assembled one from the ground up using spare parts.

I think I remember Jolt making a comeback when the energy drink craze took hold. I don't know if it's still around though, or maybe it's only in certain regions.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2010)

Its around here. I used to drink that shit when I worked for UPS... man, the things I used to do to my body... *Shiver*


----------



## jymellis (Jan 5, 2010)

well i got 6, 12 packs of mountain dew throwback (with real sugar, like thew stuff when i was a kid) and I CAN TASTE A DIFFERENCE! it tastes like mountain dew from my childhood. i also got 2 pepsis and a dr. pepper


----------



## Arminius (Jan 5, 2010)

This women vehemently disagrees with me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 5, 2010)

^ That is disgusting. Does macaroni salad usually have anywhere near that much sugar dumped into it? That lady seemed noticeably out of breath just from stirring and trying to open that bag of carrots.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG @ that macaroni salad. "Don't worry about the dressing; it'll soak up".

@Tom: the dressing recipe is extreme. I make mine per pound of macaroni: a tablespoon of mayo, a tablespoon of salad dressing, a few squirts of yellow mustard, a cup of regular milk(maybe a bit less) and about 1/6th cup of sugar. Most times it's too wet so I usually add another half pound of macaroni.

This is a great example of people not knowing to cook moderately... cooking it healthy would be skim milk/low fat mayo/wheat pasta etc.


----------



## headibanez (Jan 5, 2010)

roflmao, i love it when there is clearly something majorly wrong going on but the person is totally oblivious and says some shit like '' i make mine al dente''


----------



## I_infect (Jan 5, 2010)

It made me sad, actually, that someone could be that oblivious.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 5, 2010)

I felt a mixture of pity and disgust. It's really sad.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 15, 2010)

HFCS isn't really the problem... the problem is that manufacturers chuck the fucking stuff in absolutely everything.

When even bread has large amounts of added sugar now, you know something's wrong.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 16, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> On top of what Tiger says I'd also recommend certain aspects of Chinese medicine, like eat protein + vegetables or carbs/starch + vegetables, for digestive reasons.



I dislike King Corn (I have learned much since the last Corn Syrup thread), but how is eating vegetables with other food Chinese medicine?

It sounds like basic nutrition to me. 

Either way, the answer to good dieting:

Whole grains 
Fruits & Vegetables 
Smaller amounts of *high quality* meats 
shit tons of sugar 


Nutrient-dense foods and exercise.


----------

